# Minimum Wage In Portugal



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi!

Just wondering if anyone knows the current minimum wage in Portugal please?

Cheers


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

In 2010: 475 Euros/month


----------



## haywire (Apr 25, 2007)

TAO22 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knows the current minimum wage in Portugal please?
> 
> Cheers


2011 it is €485. There is a slight increase in January each year.


----------



## Waterdog (Oct 24, 2011)

I assume this is per month but understand that in Portugal you get 14 salary per 12 month period & there is a statuary 1 month holiday per annum plus a significant number of public holidays?


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

It is only 14 months: 12+ 1+1. 

As from now the civil servants only receive 12 months (not a Troika idea...just the gov. idea)

Private sector: 12 months or 14 months as the boss decides. As from now the boss continues to decide...but guess what is going to be his/her decision...

As for the yearly public holidays; around 17 (roughly 4 or 5 more days than the UK)


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

But remember that if a public Holiday falls on a weekend there is no day in lieu!


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Yesterday I was listening to an economist which told that being paid weekly (as in the USA and other countries) is equivalent to receiving roughly more 2 months salary (a year) as if you were paid monthly, because months have not the same number of weeks each. He did his maths and looked like he was right.


Im PT for a public Holiday that fall on a weekend there is no day in lieu.


----------



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for confirming the minimum wage and also re the public holidays and number of payments per year. Really interesting how different things here are in many respects and yes I'm sure most bosses will only make payment 12 times not 14. 
Am I right in thinking that for civil servants this amounts to a pay cut then? Or will the government apportion their annual salary over 12 and not 14....but the overall payment amount to the same per annum?


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Pay cuts for civil servants are as simple as this: Only 12 months AND the monthly salary has been reduced by an overall 10%. These due to the current crisis. Civil servants will have an overall monthly pay redution of 20% if you take in acount the 2 missing pay months. Salaries below 1000 Euros did not have the 10% pay cut.

Many say, it has been the most dramatic pay cut in recent PT history, and it will impact economy very negatively. However the minimum salary was not reduced and it is suposed to reach 500Euros/month in the next couple of years.

Even the Troika is surprised by the severity of the measures, it is more then what they bargain for.

Many families are defaulting on the bank mortages, charities say more and more midle class mums and fathers are asking for food (the so called hidden poverty)


----------

